# Some general Navy questions



## chowchow1 (1 Mar 2013)

Hey there,

   Gathering all the info I can, so that on my OT going through I can be prepared. So, here are a few randoms:

1: As a Sgt, what will my leadership courses translate into in the Navy?  I know I will go down to LS when I OT, but will my PLQ-I hold up, or will I have to do a Navy PLQ to make it to MS ? As well, will there be a trade specific course that is done for promotion? I am not even going to ask about the next rank, because I know that my infantry small arms course doesnt mean squat in the Navy, so I will obviously have to qualify on the respective course. With previous service, can I expect to reach the merit board, and promoted faster ?

2: Being from Victoria, I am holding out for the West Coast posting. Yes, I know that it is the Navy's needs, and not mine, that come first. However, where are some of the places that the West coast guys typically sail to? I want to spend a fair amount of time out at sea, and am interested in where I can expect to go. An infanteer should fight wars, and a sailor should...sail.

3: Does the Navy alot time in the morning, or day, for PT ? That is something that would be pretty hard to give up from my work routine.


----------



## Jammer (1 Mar 2013)

It sounds like most of those questions could be answered by your PSO.


----------



## Occam (2 Mar 2013)

1.  I'm not that familiar with the new PLQ system (I did a JLC in '94), but from what I've seen, there's a DL portion and an environmental portion.  I would not be at all surprised to see you waived the DL portion, and have to redo any environmental portion the Navy may throw at you.  Take that with a grain of salt.

2.  West coasters sail....well, on the west coast.  Expect west coast US port visits, Hawaii, Asia and Australia on occasion...and ships will rotate into Op ARTEMIS.

3.  Unless things have changed drastically, while at sea, PT is done during your off-watch time - the same block of time you use to eat, sleep and read/watch movies/otherwise relax.


----------



## chowchow1 (2 Mar 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> It sounds like most of those questions could be answered by your PSO.



Sounds like you had no answer, but just wanted to pipe up and make yourself feel important by saying something. 

Do you really think that the PSO is going to have answers when it comes to unit PT schedules and sailing destinations? Sounds like something that would be best answered by people on this board. Those who at least have something constructive to say.


----------



## chowchow1 (2 Mar 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> 1.  I'm not that familiar with the new PLQ system (I did a JLC in '94), but from what I've seen, there's a DL portion and an environmental portion.  I would not be at all surprised to see you waived the DL portion, and have to redo any environmental portion the Navy may throw at you.  Take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> 2.  West coasters sail....well, on the west coast.  Expect west coast US port visits, Hawaii, Asia and Australia on occasion...and ships will rotate into Op ARTEMIS.
> 
> 3.  Unless things have changed drastically, while at sea, PT is done during your off-watch time - the same block of time you use to eat, sleep and read/watch movies/otherwise relax.



Thanks! The PT question was meant for more in terms of garrison... or the Navy equivalent of it... when you aren't sailing around.  Speaking of that, what do Navy people do when their ship isnt out to sea? Ship maintenance ?


----------



## TwoTonShackle (2 Mar 2013)

chowchow1 said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> Gathering all the info I can, so that on my OT going through I can be prepared. So, here are a few randoms:
> 
> 1: As a Sgt, what will my leadership courses translate into in the Navy?  I know I will go down to LS when I OT, but will my PLQ-I hold up, or will I have to do a Navy PLQ to make it to MS ? As well, will there be a trade specific course that is done for promotion? I am not even going to ask about the next rank, because I know that my infantry small arms course doesnt mean squat in the Navy, so I will obviously have to qualify on the respective course. With previous service, can I expect to reach the merit board, and promoted faster ?



PLQ changed ~2008 so that it was equivalent across elements, (MODs 1-5 common to all elements, with the Army doing a MOD 6 - Field Tactics).  So I'm pretty sure your PLQ would be granted to you.  The major differences in the course would be some of the EDO's done in a NAVY environment would cover traditions.

[quote author=chowchow1]
2: Being from Victoria, I am holding out for the West Coast posting. Yes, I know that it is the Navy's needs, and not mine, that come first. However, where are some of the places that the West coast guys typically sail to? I want to spend a fair amount of time out at sea, and am interested in where I can expect to go. An infanteer should fight wars, and a sailor should...sail.
[/quote]

I guess it depends on the regional trade requirements of the trade you are OT'ing to.  I do know that the majority of Boatswain's recruited/OT'ed will be heading West.  Perhaps they are hurting for all trades.

[quote author=chowchow1]
3: Does the Navy alot time in the morning, or day, for PT ? That is something that would be pretty hard to give up from my work routine.
[/quote]

There is a big movement in the Navy now encouraging/forcing people into PT.  A lot of units now have two or more mandatory PT sessions a week.  I'm fairly confident you could work out a PT schedule with your supervisor, especially if you are used to 0600 PT.


----------



## Occam (2 Mar 2013)

chowchow1 said:
			
		

> Thanks! The PT question was meant for more in terms of garrison... or the Navy equivalent of it... when you aren't sailing around.  Speaking of that, what do Navy people do when their ship isnt out to sea? Ship maintenance ?



The east coast dockyard has an excellent gym - I'm sure the west coast dockyard has one too, I just haven't seen it during visits there.  What I do know is that many times I have called a ship looking for a particular person to discuss a technical issue, only to be told that "He/she just left XX minutes ago for the gym"...so I have to presume that PT is being fit into the work day if possible.

As for what the ship does in home port - if you're an operator (NCIOP, NESOP, Sonar Op, NavComm), then you have some days where you'll be in a trainer doing tactical exercises.  If you're in the CSE or MSE department, then you're going to be working on your equipment, as there's always maintenance to be done.  There's also always cleaning to be done, so there is a portion of the work day devoted to cleaning stations.  And then there's soup at stand easy (or at least I hope they haven't done away with that too!!).


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Mar 2013)

PLQ has changed again as of last spring with the first steady state Residential courses (for RCN) starting in the coming weeks on both coasts (actually Halifax was 0 loaded for reason I wont get into on here). Yes you will have your PLQ waived so will immediately (upon completion of trades training) become suitable for promotion. What trade are you re mustering to? If Bos'n, then by all means your small arms training will most definitely be an asset. As for the gym, there is a provision which some ships are indeed taking litterally for one hour of PT per day. obviously, if your ship is sailing for 6 months next Monday, sailing preps take priority. As well, depending on the trade you are re mustering into, your choice of coasts may be entertained. 
Also regarding the day to day routine, there are duty watches. Depending on position on the watch and number of people on the ship (determined by the ship's readiness level), your rotation is anywhere from less than 1 in 10 to 1 in 15+. There is also constant Refresher training requirements including (but not limited to) fire fighting, flood control, weapons handling, first aid, CBRN as well as your own individual trades training.

PM me when (if) you find out when/if your NETP is in Halifax as I have a bit part in the course (one afternoon) but could probably get you down to one of the ships and hook you up with people in your trade so you can ask more specific questions and actually see what you will be doing.

Good Luck and Welcome Aboard!!

Pat

A little more WRT PLQ, specific Army trades MUST take the CA PLQ (I don't have the trades at home here but the directive is on my desk at work listing those trades). The old Mod 6 for Army has become Mod 3 (There is actually a threead on here dedicated to it). This 'new' PLQ for RCAF and RCN is run as a DL and Residential with a MOU between the two environments so (for example) an airman/woman in Shearwater can do the course in Halifax or a sailor from CHIPAWA can do it in at the RCAF TE (saves $$$). We are still ironing out the bugs but the 11th DL starts this coming Monday and with roughly 100 people per DL and three pilot residential phase run since last spring, there SHOULD be an abundance of people from both environments available now.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2013)

I'll add on to Pat as well.  Without knowing your future trade it's a bit harder to speculate on how much time you might have for the pursuit of fitness, especially at sea.  Will depend upon if you stand watches or if you're going to be a day worker.

They do embark PSP staff on ship on a regular basis.  I did OP CARIBBE on Athabaskan in 2011.  We had a PSP staff member sail on the trip.  Olivia came up with several classes each day and tried to meet with the needs of those standing watches.  I understand that VDQ recently also had PSP staff on for a trip.  There were mandatory classes and attendance from what I gather.  Made it hard on the watch personnel as it scheduled for their off watch time.  That cuts into a whole raft of things you might want to accomplish, like sleeping, eating, relaxing and working on your various training packages.

Nevertheless, those who want to keep up a training regime find the time to fit it in somehow while at sea.  Alongside, that might be more of an issue for you as quite frankly dependant upon your trade, you'll have a job to do and getting away can be difficult unless it's a group event.  That does, dependent upon the unit seem to be a growing thing.  Maybe down the not too far distant future you'll see the Navy devote a larger, regular effort at fitness as an institution.  

And lastly, like Pat feel free to PM me anytime and I'll also try my best to answer any questions you have.  Welcome.


----------



## chowchow1 (2 Mar 2013)

Wow, thats a lot of really great info, thanks everyone! 

I will be putting in for ETech, and would think that, since it is an in demand trade, my choice will be granted. I should have put that up there in my initial post.

From the sounds of it, I am in for quite a shock when it comes to the PT aspect. As it stands right now, we do at least an hour every day in our unit, and it is mostly pretty good stuff! Looks like I will be waking up earlier or working out after work to get my fitness in.

This whole PLQ thing is probably something that I will have to wait and see about. Nice to have an insight to it all though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2013)

ET is a very good trade.  They are, however, mostly shift workers.  And as part of the Engineering Dept they are always busy, at sea or at home.  You'll be hard pressed to find time for trips to the gym during work hours at home, at sea you'll be busy too.  But then, as I say they have a real job to do which keeps them busy, very busy.  You'll also have your various packages that will need your undivided attention for quite some time of your arrival to the fleet. 

You'll be in for a bit of a culture shock, but once you get over it, you'll do alright.


----------



## runormal (15 Feb 2016)

Hey I've decided to put in my CT back for Navy OPs trade. (Nav Comm / NES OP / NCI OP).  

The big problem I have is what understanding what an operator does when they aren't at sea. I'd imagine with trades such as MAR ENG, E-TECH and Hull Tech that there are always things to fix, stuff to learn etc. However not being in the Navy I'm having a hard time understanding what the Navy Ops trades do once they have completed their initial 3's pkg or aren't actively preparing for a deployment. I've read lots of threads and I have read things such as: (Some time in sims, cleaning, 3's packages etc). I imagine there are classes, painting and other things, but what else?  I understand that boredom can happen in the forces. (I have experienced this many times even in the reserves) I just want to be challenged and engaged in my work as much as possible. Likewise even when the task at hand isn't fun or extremely interesting/challenging it is what you make of it. All in all the Navy sounds fantastic, I've watched so many videos Life at sea, the 4 part mini series by the news, rick mercer on the navy, naval boarding party training with TDV, RIMPAC 2012/2014 videos. 

Ideally I’d also like to become a member of the boarding party, but I'm aware that is a secondary duty that you can only apply after being at ship for 2 years. I'm also aware of the advanced boarding party, which from what I understand is a Sub-Occ that they are currently creating on both coasts. These I imagine would also consume some more of my time should I be selected.  Likewise I’m single and I definitely volunteer for any random taskings/deployment with another ship in the fleet.  I have my 404’s as well, but only blue fleet MILCOT and LSVW. Would this make me more employable for random tasking’s?

Thanks

I've read pretty much every topic WRT to the navy and have found the following related topics.
Life in the navy
http://army.ca/forums/threads/73944.0

 Insight into NCI OP
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94426.0/nowap.html

I am considering joining the navy and have a few questions
http://army.ca/forums/threads/100910.0.html

Question about Sonar and/or Sensor operators...
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35442.0/nowap.html

NCI OP vs NES OP
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39144.25.html


----------

